# Auckland Seminar Sept 22nd



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

Must have missed the publicity. 

What are the details?

Thanks,
Bryan.


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

Ah, the IPENZ seminar

*Name of Event:* 
Pickering Lecture. Plug in New Zealand Switch to Electric Cars 

*Description:*
Crowne Plaza Hotel
Albert St, Auckland

*Event Begins:* 
22/09/2008 *Time* 6pm


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry, that's right the IPENZ Seminar 

Paul


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Aug 31, 2008)

Grrrrrr.....Work. If anyone went, sorry was meant to be off about 5:30 or so, ended up to be about 10:30 or so. Only "plus" if there was one, was I got pushed into OT. Sorry. Still would like to have a get together, any thoughts?

Paul Summers
021 727 540


----------

